# AR framesets



## esenkay (Jan 1, 2006)

Just checked the Felt site again, but I'm not seeing any other AR framesets apart from the AR1.

Is Felt planning to sell other AR framesets? If so, pics on the site would be nice.


----------



## atown117 (Dec 1, 2008)

Judging by the lack of other framesets. I would say it's just the AR1


----------



## esenkay (Jan 1, 2006)

atown117 said:


> Judging by the lack of other framesets. I would say it's just the AR1



The AR1 looks to be made specifically for Shimano's electronic Di2 (look at the cable routing on the chain stay).

Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm sure I heard talk of frames other than the AR1 being available. If that's the case they should be listed/shown on Felt's website.


----------



## atown117 (Dec 1, 2008)

I agree if there are other frames they should be on Felt's website, but I think if they did have others available they would have them on there.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

esenkay said:


> Just checked the Felt site again, but I'm not seeing any other AR framesets apart from the AR1.
> 
> Is Felt planning to sell other AR framesets? If so, pics on the site would be nice.


In total there are 3 different framesets:

AR1 optimized for internal Di2 (mechanical compatible)
AR1 optimized for mechanical systems (external Di2 compatible)
AR (the UHM frame used on AR3 thru 5 models) optimized for mechanical (external Di2 compatible

The website is a few months behind product development.

-SD


----------



## esenkay (Jan 1, 2006)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> In total there are 3 different framesets:
> 
> AR1 optimized for internal Di2 (mechanical compatible)
> AR1 optimized for mechanical systems (external Di2 compatible)
> ...


Thanks for the clarification Superdave. :thumbsup:

Would you have pricing on the other framesets?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

esenkay said:


> Thanks for the clarification Superdave. :thumbsup:
> 
> Would you have pricing on the other framesets?


That all depends on where you live. Are you in the USA?


----------



## esenkay (Jan 1, 2006)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> That all depends on where you live. Are you in the USA?




I'm in the Caribbean, but I would be buying in the US (Miami area).


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

esenkay said:


> I'm in the Caribbean, but I would be buying in the US (Miami area).


AR1 with mechanical optimization will arrive first, MSRP: $2999
AR1 with Di2 framesets will take some time to arrive in the USA, price is ~$3000
AR frames will be $2499.

-SD


----------



## esenkay (Jan 1, 2006)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> AR1 with mechanical optimization will arrive first, MSRP: $2999
> AR1 with Di2 framesets will take some time to arrive in the USA, price is ~$3000
> AR frames will be $2499.
> 
> -SD




Thank you Superdave, much appreciated.


----------



## theychosenone (Mar 3, 2006)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> AR1 with mechanical optimization will arrive first, MSRP: $2999
> AR1 with Di2 framesets will take some time to arrive in the USA, price is ~$3000
> AR frames will be $2499.
> 
> -SD


Hi Dave is it correct that the mechanical optimized AR1 is in Garmin-Transitions blue and the Di2 optimized one in black and red? Not vice versa? Thanks


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

theychosenone said:


> Hi Dave is it correct that the mechanical optimized AR1 is in Garmin-Transitions blue and the Di2 optimized one in black and red? Not vice versa? Thanks


That is true for our complete bike offering, the AR1 uses Di2, whereas the AR1 Team Issue has mechanical Dura Ace.

The framesets are offered in every configuration, however, it may be possible that not every dealer, or even the distributor of Felt in your country offers every frame option.
-
SD


----------



## The Clyde (Jul 13, 2009)

SuperDave, any idea about framesets only as well for the tri line up? I thought Felt was suppose to be introducing more than the DA frame, but so far no dice on the website.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

The Clyde said:


> SuperDave, any idea about framesets only as well for the tri line up? I thought Felt was suppose to be introducing more than the DA frame, but so far no dice on the website.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


We'll have both the DA framekit and B12 framekit as options in 2010 as well as Bayonet2 Fork upgrade kits for existing non-Bayonet frames.

-SD


----------

